
Helvetica Now - tambourine_man
https://www.monotype.com/fonts/helvetica-now
======
privong
Some previous discussion on coverage[0] here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616970)

[0] [https://www.creativeboom.com/resources/monotype-launches-
the...](https://www.creativeboom.com/resources/monotype-launches-the-first-
redesign-in-35-years-of-the-worlds-most-ubiquitous-font-helvetica/)

------
just_myles
Just when you thought Helvetica couldn't get any better.

